# I love it when........few pics from todays round



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

you really think you bombed a shot, looks like you bombed it, but when you get up to the target those itty bitty arrows caught a line 

50yder








also at 273fps if you accidentally set you sight for 60 on the 65yd target, it will hit the target, but it will be a zero








and finally on the last target of the day(55yd up hill and facing into a hill) you put it all together and pull your head out of your b^tt








can't complain for the first day shooting the field course of the year.
after the first 4 targets I missed 5pts all low, started setting my sight 1.5yds longer and it was money. Need to do a little tweaking in TAP
269 for day 1


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

We never stop learning


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what are you shooting for bow arrows sight scope release rest


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nice!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

dominator pro, hamskea versa rest, ax3000 with true spot scope with smallest permadot, truball absolute, shooting medallion pro 410's


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

nice round to start the year for sure.....

If you ended up setting your sight 1.5 yds longer to adjust your marks. Are you sure you need to adjust in TAP and not just move your needle?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

1.5yds at 80 is a lot more distance than 1.5 at 30 and it seemed to keep them in the dot


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

wolf44 said:


> dominator pro, hamskea versa rest, ax3000 with true spot scope with smallest permadot, truball absolute, shooting medallion pro 410's



Wolf, what do you think of the Dominator Pro as a field bow? I''m currently shooting a 2011 Supra (single cam) for field. But thinking about switching to my '12 Supra ME or my '11 Dominator Pro Hybrid. I know the '12 Dominator Pro ME is a little faster than the '11.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the 12 dominator is abetter bow than the 11. I'm shooting the dominator 3d for field now. it seems just a bit easier to handle and aims just as well as the long one.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------

